# KNOCK-OFF - '63 Melody Maker - Who did this? Any thoughts on value?



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

So I picked up this Gibson-(not) Melody Maker in a trade that I had to take in order to get a Strat I wanted. I didn't really hand over any cash for it (good). The seller, however really didn't know if it was a Gibson or not...it's NOT! Someone DID put a Seymour Duncan SP90-1B Pickup in it and a couple of Gibson pots. Now that I have it, I want to move it along. I am not good at placing value on knock-offs, but I thought you guys could pitch-in some opinions. I wonder why someone would put so much work copying an entry-level guitar?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not sure of the value--but I'd consider doing something to the headstock logo so nobody ever gets fooled--
Even then it shouldn't be a huge amount for a Melody Maker knock off.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Looks like it might be a seventies lawsuit copy (Ibanez, I'd wager) from the Far East. Looks like it might be a refin, too. I would think $250-300 is the right starting point for that guitar. You might get slightly more from someone who wants it, but without concrete origins, it's hard to say.

W.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I've also seen that model from Univox.


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, good point "2many", Univox made a good copy except theirs had a bolt-on, this neck is glued.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Why are you so sure its not a Gibson? Maybe a re-issue? I have never seen a MIJ copy that had a set neck.
Does it have anything stamped in the back of the headstock?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

capnjim said:


> Why are you so sure its not a Gibson? Maybe a re-issue? I have never seen a MIJ copy that had a set neck.
> Does it have anything stamped in the back of the headstock?


Gibson did release a whole bunch of melody maker series guitars not long ago, even had the same headstock.
they had a lpj, v, melody maker, all with ceramic single humbuckers. 

This might have been a earlier incarnation of that line. 

Any numbers or Id markers of any sort on the guitar?


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

easiest way to identify a copy or the real deal, measure the threads on the TOM mounting bolts. If its metric, thats a copy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Although Melody Makers were an entry level guitar from Gibson, a real 60s MM is a thing of beauty and the real ones are worth having. 

I suspect a well made copy would also be worth having.

With a decent pickup, you might have a very nice guitar, but only you have the guitar in hand to make that judgement.

My 62









The Curtis Novak P90 I installed.


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Couple 'o things...and THANKS guys for the input! The guitar does play and sound awesome, fair enough but here's my thinking...
a) the logo is wrong (at least compared to my other real Gibsons), 
b) the truss rod cover is a 3-screw...Gibson's are 2-screw
c) the headstock is not Gibson shape
d) nothing stamped on the rear of headstock

Particular to THIS guitar:
- the bridge bolts at one time went THROUGH the friggin' body at one time in it's history
(see the rear-body photo for the "filler")
- the white finish appears a good enough job, but probably rattlecan sourced 
- TDeneka, good point on TOM, but it's likely a replacement anyway

anyway, if someone loves this piece more than I, feel welcome to buy / trade me for something.

Steve


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Maybe it's a Chibson? IE Bad Chinese fake?


----------



## Chris Ogard (Mar 1, 2019)

Steve C said:


> Couple 'o things...and THANKS guys for the input! The guitar does play and sound awesome, fair enough but here's my thinking...
> a) the logo is wrong (at least compared to my other real Gibsons),
> b) the truss rod cover is a 3-screw...Gibson's are 2-screw
> c) the headstock is not Gibson shape
> ...


Is this guitar still available? Thanks!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

edited.... just realized its a 3 year old thread


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Can we figure out what this guitar is despite it being 3 years old? I like mysteries...


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Few of the bigger MIJ guitar companies made those in the 80's and 90's with a set neck. I've never seen a finish on them like that though, especially the neck. Could be a refinish though.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The US had lots of Set neck Univox`s that never came to Canada... I would put my money on that...


----------

